# FINISHED Fusion Razors!!!!



## 65GTMustang (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello All,
I have 
TWO Versions to share with you this evening.
I just got in from the shop and headed back out for a Guild Meeting.
I will be back around 9:30 if there are any comments, suggestions or questions to reply too.
The first Option I have been able to FINALLY complete
Is a Normal Style Razor Handle that accepts the Fusion style blades.
 
I turned this closed end piece of Ebonite for Color reasons only! (First time I have ever turned ebonite actually)
Being a Blue and bright Orange pattern I thought it would match the Bright Orange colors from the Fusion Blade. 
Being my first piece of ebonite I am sure I can do a much better job on the second handle, although this one is not bad - I think I can do better.
 
The second version is the Solid Silver Head that I cast.
I did not actually have time to turn a new handle for this head today - But since I have been leading everyone on about pictures coming soon - I was able to make a temporary fit with a previously turned handle.
PLEASE NOTE
The handle I have the Silver head on does have a Mach III end cap - You can tell the difference between the coloring of the chrome plating and the Solid Silver Head.
The Silver head has a much easy method of installation than the regular head....but it’s only a matter of making a few more regular heads until I have it to a similar point.
The Silver head has a Blue M3 Handle.
 
Gotta run to my Guild meeting
I hope everyone enjoys seeing the semi final results from my trial and error efforts.
 
Please share your thoughts, comments, suggestions and questions - I will get back to you later this evening.
 
I have not finalized the details of offering the custom kits - I know many of you are interested but were concerned with price.
I will get that figured out very soon if there is enough interest based on these first handles to be shown.
 
Thank you to all that have offered helpful advice and encouragement as I pushed through to figuring this kit less razor handle out!
 
THANKS
Kevin


----------



## Gofer (Feb 7, 2011)

They both look good and I am sure there will be a bunch ready to line up to get some of each.  Personally I like the cast silver one better.

Bruce


----------



## seamus7227 (Feb 7, 2011)

Looks good Kevin! I really like the closed end design!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Feb 7, 2011)

Continues to be an awesome piece of work!
_*Mrs.*_


----------



## areaman (Feb 7, 2011)

love the design work you have done in both.


----------



## 65GTMustang (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you for all of the replies - and the ones that checked them out.
The Ebonite "Regular Version" is only so so in my opinion - I am not that crazy about the shape of the closed in.  I guess working a brand new kit less project would have gone much better had I used a material I was familiar with - As I mentioned that is the first piece of ebonite I have every turned - Dumb mistake on my part.  I though the material was going to be stronger than it is - more like a trustone or M3 even.
The heat build up during the drill tapping had me wondering if it was even going to hold together????
I will have several more in the next week - I only have a few other orders to be worked - and then I can concentrate on pulling everything together!
 
So get ready to storm the Razor world with Fusions!
 
My next step will be figuring out the ifs, how, when, where, why, what, and all the other questions you have to ask yourself when it comes to putting a large scale project like this together.


----------



## thewishman (Feb 7, 2011)

Very nice looking ebonite Fusion razor you got there! Isn't it amazing how your life gets full when you have a big project going?


----------



## rkimery (Feb 7, 2011)

It's all art!


----------



## omb76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks great!  I like the idea of chrome vs. silver.  I wonder how well silver would hold up in a wet / humid environment?  Good work so far!


----------



## Whaler (Feb 8, 2011)

They both look good to me with the silver in first place.


----------



## omb76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Whaler said:


> They both look good to me with the silver in first place.



A couple of people have mentioned that they like the silver better than the chrome.  Is it the idea of silver that you like better or the look?  I can't tell them apart?  Unless you're referring to the handle...


----------



## paps (Feb 8, 2011)

Those are sweet!  Congrats!


----------



## 65GTMustang (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for the great comments
 
DAVID - I personally like the Solid silver head the best - It is the one with the solid Blue M3 handle.  If you closely you can see a difference in the Silver head verses the Chrome end cap.  Once I have the Silver heads figured out in regards to offering them for sale I recommend that the handles be turned with a Closed End.
This is how I will turn all of the Fusion razor handles I make.
In fact when I do kit an actually kit that can be purchased it will not have an end cap component.


----------

